# Running side



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Are there plans to switch the running side in Hong Kong and Macau?

Are there other states where both sides are used, beside China, the UK and I think one USA's island?


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

For the first question, I don't think so.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

First question definitely no

Although during my last Hong Kong and Macau trip (December 2012), there were some LHD vehicles from Mainland China that have made it to the SAR territories.

There is some debate though about this:
http://www.2point6billion.com/news/2010/07/28/hong-kong-faces-left-hand-drive-dilemma-6538.html


----------

